# Bloody Murrays



## Pistol (28/4/11)

Well spent Easter long Weekend up at Port Stephens, have been to Murrays previously and it was part of the reason for returning to Port Stephens along with a bloke that runs a bloody good wine tour.

Well the reason for cursing Murrays is two fold, first they certainly lightened my wallet, as I basically bought some of all the beers they had, I was a little disappointed as I thought the Wild Thing and Heart of Darkness were available but they still have some bottle conditioning to do.

The Easter Ale was quite something and really did taste like a hot cross bun, I couldn't drink lots of them but one or two went down well and the wife also liked it.

The retro rocket is quite an accomplishment for a light beer, it has a lot of flavour and is very full bodied for a light beer, I liked it so much I had two growlers filled of it, one still awaits me in the fridge.

Secondlly and the most annoying thing, after buying take away and drinking a lot at Murrays, the pubs, bars and restaurants in Port Stephens were very disappointing. I managed to find Murrays Whale Ale in a couple but that was it, the little bottle shop near Coles had a few beers worth buying but not much.

Also don't know whats the go, but Punch and Judy's for some reason seems to have an over carbonation issue at the moment, I've had a fair few gushers recentlly, it didn't stop me from buying a cube though.

Preaching to the converted I know but if your anywhere near Murrays is a must visit.


----------



## leeboy (28/4/11)

I was there too on Easter Saturday. Beers were tops. The Angry Man Brown was the highlight for me.


----------



## Josh (2/5/11)

Had a wedding at Ettalong on the weekend. Decided to get there via Port Stephens so I could fill my growlers (Nirvana and Grand Cru) and pick up some Anniversary Ale 5.


----------



## [email protected] (2/5/11)

I had the Easter ale, they must have racked onto hot cross buns.
Seriously though it was a very interesting beer, not one i could drink a lot of, i thought it was done pretty well.
Gotta love Murrays


----------



## canon1ball (2/5/11)

Beer4U said:


> Gotta love Murrays



Can't wait for them to open up in Manly!


----------



## fcmcg (2/5/11)

I was up Port Stephens way over January and after the requisite visit to Murrays on our way to our accomodation , I stupidly didn't buy anything as I thought I'd be able to buy it anywhere..I was really surprised that I couldn't . The best I could do was , yes at that little grog shop near Coles...
Us mexicans don't see Reschs Pilsner too much..I was hoping it'd be better lol
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## eclessia (11/1/12)

Has anyone had a crack at making something like this Easter Ale?

It sounds like you take an english brown ale using ('bready' malts) then throw in spices and dried fruit to taste and rack onto raisins. 

I figure now's a good time to do it to let it mature for a month or two. 

Would anyone like to suggest a recipe?


----------



## Paul H (11/1/12)

canon1ball said:


> Can't wait for them to open up in Manly!


Dropped in for a session last Wednesday with a couple of locals & really enjoyed myself. Spectacular viewing to be had looking out onto the esplanade. God if only thay made them like that when I was young.  

:icon_cheers: 

Paul


----------



## sp0rk (11/1/12)

I was pretty sad when they left Taylors Arm


----------



## TBird (23/3/12)

sp0rk said:


> I was pretty sad when they left Taylors Arm




What's left at Taylors Arm now. Does the Cosmopolitan still have a selection of their beers on tap? I'm thinking of staying there there on a trip down to Sydney soon.

Cheers


----------

